# finally



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

I finally got that paper fish that has been avioding me for a couple weeks and jumping of the hook at the boat got four fish two nice one and two small ones im gonna try some stuffed trout with and lost a really nice one first thing this morning
















IMG]http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh234/valazybeachbum/DSC00181.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

nice fish, what did it weigh out at?


Jesse


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice lookin trout


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice fish


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

the big one lil over 6 and the smaller one round 5


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice ! Way to put your time in and make it happen. I went home that way today and saw 2 kayaks in the pond around 5pm.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

that's a nice fanged one... thanks for the pics


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice indeed. Ahhh the old days when them was plentiful in the Delaware Bay (and I ain't talking about the time of Geo Washington.)

There's a post about weekies being limited now in Mid-Atlantic. I caught one, that is 1, decent sized this past summer.

Any news from other parts of the coast?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Speckled side eye*

Great work there Brown shirt!!! Tim called about heading there Sat. Morning. Not sure if I can make it. Bang up job again!!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

nice fish. cya on the grill.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

All caught on extra large shinners on a slip float rig bought from chesapeake bait and tackle on battlefield blvd in the inside corner of the cove 
ARRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ITS A PIRATES LIFE FOR ME


----------



## valazybeachbum (Jul 24, 2007)

arrrgghhhhhhh


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

there's trout in the hot ditch?! :beer:


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Lures*

RedFish, I believe they are also being caught on: MirroLures that float, sink & suspend, Rapalas that float, sink & dive, Tsunami HOLOGRAPHIC curly tails, DOA paddle tails & jerks, can't forget the ever popular Gulps in whatever style/color your heart desires & even some cut mullet floated under a bobber will produce a strike.....GOOD LUCK. All items listed above are to be used at your own risk ..NO GUARANTEES


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

"All caught on extra large shinners on a slip float rig bought from chesapeake bait and tackle on battlefield blvd" 

that the hot ditch, old school, tried and true method. its funny seeing old timers with there jonboats that have six poles spread out all with floats.

congrats
ken c


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice job Red!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk


----------

